# Bildstöckljoch machbar??



## vfsol (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo werte Alpingemeinde,

bin beim Kartenstöbern für die nächste Freeride-TransAlp-Tour über das Bildstöckljoch (3.117m) als möglichen Übergang vom Schnals- rüber ins Matschertal/Vinschgau gestolpert...

Ist da schon jemand von Kurzras aus hochgekraxelt? Sch...-steil isses natürlich, aber solange man keine Klettergeschirre braucht, wärs für uns im Rahmen des Machbaren...

Wie schaut die Abfahrt aus? Gibt's da ähnlich Ätzendes?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Infos und frohes Dezemberbiken wünscht

Volker


----------



## Carsten (4. Dezember 2006)

muß mal schauen, wird sind beim FRAX übers Tarschl Jöchl (nicht Tarscher Pass!)






Das war schon ziemlich Heavy, aber die unendlich lange Abfahrt wars wert. Die Gegend ist voller Granit und ziemlich verblockt.

das habe ich bei google gerde entdeckt:





das könnte helfen: http://www.stein-und-schnee.de/ziel.php?id=280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vfsol (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für die Bilder und Infos, habe Eure Passage übers Tascheljöchl schon eingehend studiert - tolle Sache! 

Das das Bildstöckljoch keine Spazierfahrt werden kann, ist uns schon klar - wir wollen halt nur den ungefähren Zeitbedarf für die Etappe abschätzen können - das wird wohl schon so 3-4 Stunden bergauf und etwa 1,5-2 Stunden abwärts gehen...

Vielleicht war ja tatsächlich jemand schon da oben??

Nochmals vielen Dank wünscht

Volker


----------



## vfsol (7. Dezember 2006)

Oha - doch noch keiner dort gewesen?  

Naja - vielleicht sind wir dann nächstes Jahr die Ersten, könnte echt 'ne klasse Abfahrt werden und wird allemal besser als die langweilige Asphaltpassage bis Mals...

See you  

Volker


----------



## vfsol (19. Dezember 2006)

Oha - immer noch keiner dort gewesen? 

Auch kein Wintersportler/Wanderer/Trekker... 

See you 

Volker


----------



## vfsol (19. Januar 2007)

Oha - das scheint ja wirklich Niemandland zu sein... 

Wir werden das trotzdem bei unserer nächsten Tour probieren - ist halt der kürzeste Weg ins Matscher Tal Richtung Mals im Vinschgau - posting folgt!

Frohes Bergradeln wünscht Euch 

Volker


----------



## toschi (24. August 2007)

Schubs 
Wie sieht es denn nun aus, habt Ihr den Übergang gemacht, hätte gern ein paar Infos wie es dort oben aussieht, stöber gerade im I-Net ob ich was brauchbares finde.
Vielleicht kann auch jemand anderes berichten.

Letztes Jahr versuchte ich vom Matscher Tal ins Schnalstal zu kommen, bin aber nur bis zur Oberetteshütte gekommen, bis zum Versorgungslift gehts prima, dann rechts rauf nur mit Bärenkondition und ausgesprochen guter Fahrtechnik ca. 80% fahrbar, ich habe 80% geschoben . Aufgrund eines Infektes habe ich dann die Finger von dem Übergang gelassen, würde es diese Jahr gern noch mal probieren.
Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar .


----------



## anvilfire (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo vfsol,

am Freitag, den 5.Oktober 2007 haben mein Bruder und ich versucht, das Matscher Bildstöckljoch von Kurzras im Schnalstal aus OHNE BIKE zu ersteigen.
ich muss zugeben, dass ich kein Biker bin, wohl aber mein Bruder.
Wenn man es sich denn wirklich antun will, ein echter Spaß wird es wohl kaum sein:
Start war bei uns auf dem Parkplatz in Kurzras, ca. 2000 Meter Meereshöhe,
hinter dem Sporthotel in den Weg "1" dies entspricht dem "archäologischen Wanderweg A10", gekennzeichnet durch eine gelbe, bronzezeitliche Axt.
Erst mal geht es bequem auch fast ebenen Weg leicht bergan, am Ende des "geraden" Weges biegt die Route schon deutlich steiler, nach links ab. Am Ende der Steigung steht dann ein Wegweiser: Links zu einer Hütte oder Alm, geradeaus Richtung Bildstöckljoch. Höhe an dieser Stelle: Ca. 2200 (alle Höhenangaben ab hier sind GPS-Angaben, bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein mit mindesten 7 Satelitten in der auswertung) Dieser Querweg macht schon weniger Spaß, viele große Steine.
Ab hier geht es weiter Richtung Südwest, nicht sehr steil aber steinig und mehrere Bachläufe sind zu queren. Dann taucht ein von einem ehemaligen Gletscher geschliffener Hügel auf, sehr massiv. Vor Jahrhunderten muss hier wirklich mal eine Art befestigter Weg heraufgeführt haben, an den "Wegrändern" sieht man Reste von Trockenmauern, die kein vernünftiger Mensch ohne Grund in diese Gegend bauen würde.
Ab hier geht es im Zick-Zack-Weg den Hügel hoch. Mit dem Bike würde ich spätestens hier aufhören zu fahren und mit schieben (oder tragen) anfangen.
Der Weg ist landschaftlich (wir waren bei herrlichem Sonnenschein dort) einfach spitze.
Auf der kleinen Spitze des Hügels angelangt befinden wir uns auf ziemlich genau 2700 Meter. Hier geht es etwa 3-4 Meter einen Sattel hinunter (etwa 30 - 50 Meter Weg, gut fahrbar, aber NUR diese einzige Stelle!) und dann
einen ziemlich steilen Moränenhang, vielleicht auch ein Murkegel, hinauf.
Ab hier ist aber absolut kein Gedanke mehr an Fahren. meiner Meinung nach nicht mal mehr schieben, da müsste man schon ein ziemlicher Spezialist im schieben sein! Das Gelände ist hier schon sehr steil.
Ab etwa 2800 oder 2850 Meter wird ein kleiner bach navh rechts gequert und dann kamen schon erste Stellen mit Schnee, wie gesagt, 6. Oktober!
Keine geschlossene Schnedecke, aber schon Felder, nur ca. 10 - 30 cm tief.
Aber es hat gereicht.
Ab da bin ich öfters mit "2 Füßen und einer Hand" gegangen.
Bei 2987 Meter, also "NUR" 130 Meter unter den Joch/Übergang habe ich dann "verweigert". Mein Bruder ging noch etwa 20 30 Höhenmeter weiter, als er aber bis weit über die Knie im Schnee einsank, bei dem dort üblichen Glimmerschieferuntergrund und der echt beachtlichen Schräglage des Hanges, sind wir umgekehrt.
Aufgrund des nun tauenden Schnees blieb ich bei meiner "2 Füße und eine Hand" Haltung bis wir (ohne Sturz) das Ende der Schneezone erreichten.
Ab der Spitze des Hügels war es abwärts kein Problem mehr.

FAZIT:
Von Einheimischen haben wir uns sagen lassen, im Hochsommer sei dort kein Schnee mehr und das Queren somit einfacher. Aber mit Bike-FAHREN  ist ab dem Sattel Schluß, sowohl von der Steigung, als auch vom Untergrund (Brösel, Schutt, Geröll aus Glimmerschiefer, also völlig unzuverlässiger Grund).
Wer Kust hat wird sich ab 2700 Meter das Bike auf den Rücken schnallen und damit weiter gehen. Dürfte aber schon eine echte Herausforderung sein, in dem Gelände, mit Bike auf dem Rücken, die Balance zu halten.
Wir dürfen jedem nur raten, es vielleicht erst einmal OHNE Bike zu versuchen oder das Gerät am Fuße des Hügels, bzw. später auf 2700m, stehen , bzw. liegen zu lassen.

Angefügt 2 Bilder, eines auf 2770 Meter, im schon unangenehm steilen Hang,
eines mit Blick zurück auf den "Hügel", ca.2700 Meter und das einzige Stück Weg das wirklich "Leicht" ist.
(Ich hoffe das die Bilder sichtbar sind, habe es mit diesem System noch nicht probiert)

Viele Grüße: Anvilfire


----------



## Carsten (11. Oktober 2007)

Saubere Info. Großes Lob!


----------



## toschi (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja das find ich auch aber die Fotos sind doch arg klein geraten. Hört sich aber an als würde sich der Weg in umgekehrter Richtung gösstenteils fahren lassen, wie gesagt würde oder werde ich es in der Richtung mal probieren wenn die Wetterlage mitspielt.


----------



## anvilfire (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Toschi,

ich habe die Bilder im Original mit 6 Mexepixel aufgenommen und habe Sie nur deshalb so extrem reduziert, weil mich das Programm dazu aufgefordert hat.
Wenn Du mir Deine E-Mail-Adresse gibst, sende ich sie Dir gerne in Originalgröße.
Falls Du den Weg wirklich fährst, wäre es bestimmt interessant, eine Kamera am Helm zu montieren.
Wir haben das bei einem Biker gesehen, der vom Schliniger Pass (Nähe Sesvenna-Hütte im oberen Vintschgau) durch die UINA-Schlucht fahren wollte.
Gibt bestimmt phantastische Aufnahmen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2007)

guter bericht. die frage wie es nach dem joch weitergeht bleibt aber offen. oder hats von der anderen seite vielleicht schon jemand versucht?


----------



## vfsol (11. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wir haben bei der damals geplanten Tour das Bildstöckeljoch ausgelassen, da uns wie schon weiter oben gesagt ebenfalls davon abgeraten wurde - über 500Hm übelst steil mit Rad auf'm Rücken is nich wirklich so der Bringer... 

Wir sind dann halt vom Hochjoch kommend das Schnalstal längs...

Ride on!


----------



## toddel1 (22. April 2008)

Hallo Anvilfire und andere!
Von Kurzras aus auf dem vorgelagerten Moränenhügel hatte ich vor langer Zeit damals meine Freundin zum Sonnenbaden zurückgelassen und bin den Rest zum Bildstöckljoch alleine gelaufen. Aus der Erinnerung würde ich sagen, abwärts zu 95% fahrbar (Schlüsselstellen droppen oder trialen). 
Ich habe vor eine FR-Tour in 2008 anzugehen, u.a. über dieses Joch.
Näheres unter Liteviller-Forum. Schieben/tragen ist sowieso angesagt. Daher führt meine Route vom Matscher Tal aus nach Kurzras und weiter übers Eisjöchl (da von Westen aufwärts fahrbar und nach Osten abrzurocken!).
Termin für die FR-TorTour wir wohl gegen Ende August/Anf.Sept. sein, da ich plane, bislang "unbekannte" bike-Übergänge anzugehen. 
so long
toddel1


----------



## toschi (22. April 2008)

Hey toddel1,
wir hatten uns kurz in Finale darüber unterhalten, ich habe auch Anfang September für diesen Übergang eingeplant, Start von Schluderns und evtl. Übernachtung auf der Oberetteshütte, da können wir uns ja noch mal kurzschließen wenn so weit ist und die Wettervorhersagen passen. 

Gruss toschi


----------



## toddel1 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo toschi,

wenn´s denn mit meinem Sommerurlaub klappt, werde ich das Terrain bereits im Juli/August (2Wochen) auf Schusters rappen noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ob´s denn Sinn macht mit dem bike abzurocken nach stundenlangem Hochtragen kann ich dann vielleicht besser beurteilen.
Von Finale her kennst Du ja ungefähr meine Leistungsgrenze mit S3+.
Entscheidend ist wohl eher das Wetter, da ich damals bei Trockenheit am Bildstöckljoch auf dem Glimmerschiefer (überall glitzert es wie wild!!) annehmbaren Grip hatte, hingegen an der Hohen Wilde bei gleichem Untergrund und Nässe fast abgeschmiert wäre.
Wir werden sehen und ich melde mich dann unter PN bei Dir, road-/trailbook ist bereits fertig (7 Tage und 13.000hm sind das Ziel).
Wer sich gerne anschließen möchte, bitte eine PN senden.
gruß
toddel1


----------



## toddel1 (2. Dezember 2009)

@all
Um einen Knopf dranzumachen hier mein Nachtrag zu meiner Hike-Begehung des Bildstöckljochs:
Die Passage hinter dem Joch in Richtung Oberetteshütte ist evtl. nur mit zerlegtem Bike und abgeseilt mit zwei/drei Helfern machbar (schätze so 1 Stunde für die 20 Meter).
Grund überhängende Passage mit max. 20cm Aufstandbreite, natürlich ohne Sicherungsseil. Also zu Fuß mit dem Gesicht zur Wand machbar, mit dem Bike schlicht unpassierbar, da kein Gewichtsausgleich möglich und somit ca. 15m-Absturz ins Schrofengeröll (mind. schwerverletzt). Leider hab ich auch keine Umgehungsmöglichkeit finden können.

Sollte irgendwann dort ein Erdrutsch stattfinden, wäre eine "Erstbefahrung" vielleicht möglich.
Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß beim Biken. 
Man sieht sich in Latsch (LitevillerTrailtrophy2010).
Grüßle
Toddel




toddel1 schrieb:


> Hallo toschi,
> 
> wenn´s denn mit meinem Sommerurlaub klappt, werde ich das Terrain bereits im Juli/August (2Wochen) auf Schusters rappen noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ob´s denn Sinn macht mit dem bike abzurocken nach stundenlangem Hochtragen kann ich dann vielleicht besser beurteilen.
> Von Finale her kennst Du ja ungefähr meine Leistungsgrenze mit S3+.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (3. Dezember 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> Um einen Knopf dranzumachen hier mein Nachtrag zu meiner Hike-Begehung des Bildstöckljochs:
> Die Passage hinter dem Joch in Richtung Oberetteshütte ist evtl. nur mit zerlegtem Bike und abgeseilt mit zwei/drei Helfern machbar (schätze so 1 Stunde für die 20 Meter).
> Grund überhängende Passage mit max. 20cm Aufstandbreite, natürlich ohne Sicherungsseil. Also zu Fuß mit dem Gesicht zur Wand machbar, mit dem Bike schlicht unpassierbar, da kein Gewichtsausgleich möglich und somit ca. 15m-Absturz ins Schrofengeröll (mind. schwerverletzt). Leider hab ich auch keine Umgehungsmöglichkeit finden können.
> ...



Also, laut dieser Beschreibung hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6248091&postcount=25 klingt das ganze aber nicht gänzlich unmachbar. Gibts dort zwei Wege...?


----------

